# kribs in a row...



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)




----------



## mkhall (May 12, 2011)

Beautiful pictures!! & I love the pieces you chose for your tank!


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

thanks :thumb:


----------

